
Tools for Synchronized Cross-Device Mobile Testing - ck2
http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/tooling/synchronized-cross-device-testing/
======
ck2
Remote Preview is nice for free: [https://github.com/viljamis/Remote-
Preview](https://github.com/viljamis/Remote-Preview) (but since it uses
iframes it will break under some things and is one-way)

However Ghostlab looks amazing for $34
[http://www.vanamco.com/ghostlab/](http://www.vanamco.com/ghostlab/)

